# Viva México !



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations to Mexico and Mexicans for celebrating 200 years of independence.

Viva México !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you Carlos, I so miss being in Mexico right now... following up the celebrations via live stream 

Viva Mexico!!


----------



## maxxxsta (Jun 16, 2010)

im all for the celebrations its just horrible that they close every major road for the event. i couldnt get into my apartment with my car for about 4 hours cause they wouldnt let neone go into the closed off streets. but i must say the concerts were pretty good and the fire works were great!


----------

